# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy phay CNC băng bi EA-600 hãng Agma Đài Loan

## BKMech Co.,ltd

Máy phay CNC băng bi EA-600 hãng Agma Đài Loan
có thân máy được cấu tạo từ gang Meehanite với độ cứng vững cao, tốc độ trục chính truyền động trực tiếp lên tới 10,000/12,000/15,000 vòng/phút. 3 trục chuyển động cấu tạo bởi hệ thống vít me bi, ray dẫn hướng với độ chính xác cao. Các phụ kiện tùy chọn đa dạng, phù hợp với nhu cầu gia công phay, chế độ cắt khác nhau.
Máy phay CNC Đài Loan Băng Bi EA-600
Dòng máy phay CNC Đài Loan với tốc độ cao một lần nữa được hãng máy phay CNC Agma giới thiệu tới khách hàng với công nghệ cạo rà mặt tiếp xúc dẫn đầu trong chế tạo hệ thống dẫn hướng chuyển động

THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT MÁY PHAY AGMA EA-600

Kích thước bàn: 730 x 430 (mm)

Hành trình các trục X/Y/Z: 600 x 410 x 460 (mm)
Trục chính BT / CAT40 truyền động trực tiếp tốc độ: 10,000 (vòng /phút),( tùy chọn tới 12,000/15,000 vòng/phút, hệ thống làm mát xuyên trục chính)
Chạy dao trục X/Y/Z | có tải : 48/48/48 | 10 (m/phút)
Hệ thống thay dao tự động: 24 dao
Đường kính dao lớn nhất khi có dao liền kề: Ø 60 (mm)
Kích thước máy dài x rộng x cao (mm): 1,900 x 2,560 x 2,560
Bộ điều khiển:Fanuc 0iMD 8.4”

Có thể nâng cấp lên máy phay CNC 4 trục




Thân máy cứng vững, hệ thống vít me bi, ray dẫn hướng chính xác cao
than_may_gang_meehanite_may_phay_cnc_dai_loan 

Máy phay CNC cao tốc EA-600 của Agma Đài Loan có thân máy được cấu tạo từ gang Meehanite với độ cứng vững cao, tốc độ trục chính truyền động trực tiếp lên tới 10,000/12,000/15,000 vòng/phút. 3 trục chuyển động cấu tạo bởi hệ thống vít me bi, ray dẫn hướng với độ chính xác cao. Các phụ kiện tùy chọn đa dạng, phù hợp với nhu cầu gia công phay, chế độ cắt khác nhau.

Đồng bộ thông qua thiết kế châu Âu và Nhật Bản
Sử dụng ray dẫn hướng bi trụ Đài Loan do PMI sản xuất với độ chính xác cao (tùy chọn)

Sử dụng các động cơ truyền động và khớp nối độ cứng cao cho ba trục

Trục vít me với độ chính xác và độ tin cậy cao 
vit_me_bi_2_dai_oc_tren_may_phay_cnc_ea_600
Ray dẫn hướng chuyển động bằng bi cầu hoặc bi trụ(tùy chọn) với độ chính xác cao và vít me bi sử dụng bi cầu cao cấp với 2 đai ốc định vị. Do độ cứng cao, tiếng ồn thấp, và ma sát cực thấp đã giúp máy gia công đạt được tốc độ cao một cách nhanh chóng, giảm thiểu tiếng ồn và vận hành ổn định.
Xem thêm các sản phẩm của chúng tôi tại:
*http://agma.com.vn*

----------

